# Blank Canvas



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Been so busy forgot I created this thread...

Anyway after a few corporate delays the place has changed quite a bit. I should be there tomorrow so I'll get a few more pics.

This crane was moved from the other building, had to tear down all met, circuits, disco's, etc so crane guys could disassemble and move it.




















Some new fork trucks and charging stations



















lots more to come :thumbsup:


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

How did you split the feed going to 2 disconnects? Is there a 1900 box in the middle ?


----------

